# Illegal worker crackdown



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Well Its here in VA/MD. Police are cracking down heavy on illegal aliens and workers. Today In Prince William county in VA they had a road block and were arresting illegal aliens without proof of citizenship. They surveyed the stores where the crackdown had been talked about and occured and business has been off 50% at alot of the hispanic stores. 

They also showed alot of illegals talking about packing up and leaving because of the new law. Reminded me of the Arizona crack down. 

Maryland is next they are working out the details of the laws. But it is close based on what everyone is saying.

I am thinking It will be nationwide soon especially with the economy tanking alot of people want them gone and the fed laws going into effect


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

Hopefully we will something nation wide soon. It was rough enough to bid against them and companies with 90% illegals employed but now with the slowdown it is really hurting our trades. 
Here in Wisconsin even our jails are not doing much about illegals. They even let them out on work release which doesn't sound right because if they are here illegally how can they get a job legally?


----------



## ihms683 (Feb 20, 2008)

there would not be any illegal workers if the people who hire them would get arrested just like the illegals and fly by nights


----------



## clearwater507 (Nov 23, 2007)

*illegals*

here in minnesota a illegal(mexican)woman..ran a stop sign.and hit a bus load of our children.killing 4.now we the taxpayers get to support this [email protected]#%h.untill we can find out who she is.because like most mexs.she is so honest.all i can say is get rid of all of them...ass soon as possible.before .(hopefully not):furious: youre kids get hurt.


----------



## nadonailer (Nov 15, 2005)

About time! Funny that they can't/won't do that here in SoCal where the problem is worst, eh?
:furious:


----------



## clearwater507 (Nov 23, 2007)

sorry guts i ment to say more...not youre...sorry again


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

The problem with Calif is that it is a multi-ethnic, multi-racial state and have many Spanish and/or other Minority representatives (working for large spanish population/communities) who might be not favoring/enforcing the federal "illegal crackdown" laws too much as compared to other states. (They have to pass state laws to comply with federal laws)


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

nadonailer said:


> About time! Funny that they can't/won't do that here in SoCal where the problem is worst, eh?
> :furious:




Seems strange, you guys in CA are going broke, cutting back on everything EXCEPT taking care of illegals.


----------



## Stevelsc8721 (Feb 21, 2008)

*Non Citizen*

Here in NY they do nothing, I had one hit my new truck in a nursery and he tried to leave. I picked up his truck with the forklift and waited for the police. This was on film also. He swore on his mother that we ran into him. That is hard when the truck is empty and parked. So the illegel got tickets and drove right out of the nursery right in front of my crew and the police? If it was me I would have been arrested. The officers response, it's your fault because you hire them.

He then had my home address and phone and thretened my family, so at night we took care of business so my friend is no longer capable of working, time to go home amego:clap:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

*Add some more*

Over in MD there are several groups trying to organize against them, there was a lady on the news, She helped form one of the groups because her husband is a contractor and he has been really slow in the past few months unable to compete with the hispanics bidding against him and doing it for much less money that her husband would have to charge. 

I think it is really going to get ugly here fast. There is a bill pending in Maryland similar to the one in Virginia, I think the biggest obstacle is no one knows where the money is going to come from to enforce the law. Virginia is asking for 3 mil to install cameras in the cop cars to monitor the stops and arrest when they make them.

You know the lawsuits are about to start as well


----------



## tnt specialty (Apr 19, 2007)

Yep! To survive in the construction biz, you've got to continually stay a step ahead of the illegal workforce by exploring different "niche" markets they haven't taken over...(YET!).


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> Over in MD there are several groups trying to organize against them, there was a lady on the news, She helped form one of the groups because her husband is a contractor and he has not been really slow in the past few months because He can't compete with the hispanics bidding against him and doing it for much less money that her husband would have to charge.
> 
> I think it is really going to get ugly here fast. There is a bill pending in Maryland similar to the one in Virginia, I think the biggest obstacle is no one knows where the money is going to come from to enforce the law. Virginia is asking for 3 mil to install cameras in the cop cars to monitor the stops and arrest when they make them.
> .......


*BIG FAT FINES.*
*Simple, ream the hacks that hire illegals so bad it ruins them...take that money and use it for the bus back to Mexico.*
*Might not stop them from sneaking into the country, but if slave labor, price gouging scum are too afraid to hire them, the incentive to come here is gone.*
*We go back to competitively reasonable rates.*


----------



## tnt specialty (Apr 19, 2007)

amen grumpyplumber!


----------



## Putty Truck (Oct 6, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> Over in MD there are several groups trying to organize against them, there was a lady on the news, She helped form one of the groups because her husband is a contractor and he has been really slow in the past few months unable to compete with the hispanics bidding against him and doing it for much less money that her husband would have to charge.
> 
> I think it is really going to get ugly here fast. There is a bill pending in Maryland similar to the one in Virginia, I think the biggest obstacle is no one knows where the money is going to come from to enforce the law. Virginia is asking for 3 mil to install cameras in the cop cars to monitor the stops and arrest when they make them.
> 
> You know the lawsuits are about to start as well


Many of these illegals are crinimals in their own country, so we can expect a backlash from them when the feds finally do something. The illegals will attack our women and children for revenge---they do now.

I was in a grocery store the other day and three wets almost got in my face, but my two inch fixed blade is always tucked away neat---they backed off when my hand went into my belt. :laughing: I worry that they will go after a white woman or child, though.

The point is, as the times get harder for them, they will get meaner and we in construction are on the front lines. Be careful.


----------



## sguinn (Sep 18, 2007)

Grumpyplumber said:


> *.*
> *Might not stop them from sneaking into the country*


 
Perhaps a giant case of civil unrest would do the trick.


----------



## pm_sup (Feb 19, 2007)

*pm_sup*

Question for you guys, what percentage of workers in the construction industry would you say the Illegal workers make up?
What about other areas, such as small retail or mid size manufacturers, autobody, unskilled, and semi-skilled?

I'm just curious?

I think a lot of times, we as consumers, shoot ourselves in the foot.
I generally save my money until I can buy a quality product, as opposed to buying cheap crap. It's tough when you read tags on products and see that they are almost all made in 3rd world countries.

No one has any pride in owning a quality product. Everyone wants to just own stuff.

The reason I say this is, wannabe home renovators and consumers are the ones who think nothing about hiring these folks.


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

pm_sup said:


> No one has any pride in owning a quality product. Everyone wants to just own stuff.
> 
> The reason I say this is, wannabe home renovators and consumers are the ones who think nothing about hiring these folks.


*True that, I'd even wager that some with a little political pull have caused the slowdown of legislation.*
*I would say a homeowner shouldn't be liable when the maid service they legitimately hire brings illegals into their home, I'd say thats on those who hire them.*

*As for cheap products made over sea's, I see that as a result of the DIY craze, HD, Lowes and hardware stores everywhere pawning cheap goods that DIY's don't know better not to buy.*


----------



## ultimatetouch (May 27, 2006)

Lets not only talk about mexicans. I know there are a ton of polish guys here as well. Some of them could barely pay for there gas with the money they charge. I dont consider any of them competition. They have to have feness to do what I do and they have to be good comunicators. I enjoy working with people and I comunicate well. Two things most illegals dont usually have.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

pm_sup said:


> Question for you guys, what percentage of workers in the construction industry would you say the Illegal workers make up?
> What about other areas, such as small retail or mid size manufacturers, autobody, unskilled, and semi-skilled?
> 
> I'm just curious?
> ...


 
Here in DC/MD/VA I would say the residential remodeling field workers 50% or better are Illegal workers. Alot of them have licenses and paper work that no one checks. But I would imagine about out of a 100 workers here 60 are of spanish decent and 50 of them are here illegally


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

Come on down to Central Texas!!! 80% are illegals. Everything is subcontracted. The subcontractor(which is just a mislabelled employee) hires the illegals, so he can actually make money, on what the employer dictates his pay for the job. Exploiting the exploited!!


----------



## d-rez (May 16, 2007)

As a contractor in Texas I deal with this a lot. I do not want to hire and support anyone illegal. But how do I ensure that a company I hire is employing legal labor? There are guys who are legal, but am I supposed to check everyone that steps on my sites?


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

d-rez said:


> As a contractor in Texas I deal with this a lot. I do not want to hire and support anyone illegal. But how do I ensure that a company I hire is employing legal labor? There are guys who are legal, but am I supposed to check everyone that steps on my sites?


No but put a clause in your contract that the sub has verified that his employees have been check and verified by them


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

there will be a civil racewar over this in the near future...2 major problems in areas with high levels of illegals...they drive down wages and drive up cost of living (taxes that are used for everything from healthcare to food stamps)....so honest contractors need to 1st deal with wage suppression...then they have to pay more taxes to provide government benefits to the illegals..

this country's been very, very good to me...


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

mahlere said:


> there will be a civil racewar over this in the near future...2 major problems in areas with high levels of illegals...they drive down wages and drive up cost of living (taxes that are used for everything from healthcare to food stamps)....so honest contractors need to 1st deal with wage suppression...then they have to pay more taxes to provide government benefits to the illegals..
> 
> this country's been very, very good to me...


 
I disagree. I think we are supplementing health care, education etc. for illegals now so imagine if we did not have to cover their costs or if they paid taxes in to the system instead of sending all their money home to their country pretaxed


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

rbsremodeling said:


> I disagree. I think we are supplementing health care, education etc. for illegals now so imagine if we did not have to cover their costs or if they paid taxes in to the system instead of sending all their money home to their country pretaxed


then i think you are agreeing with me


----------



## masterk (Dec 29, 2007)

:thumbup:I agree with both of you. You both said the same thing.:thumbup:


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

Guys, I'm not disagreeing with you about the problems with illegal workers, but beware!! Our leaders talk about getting the illegals out and having "guest worker" programs. Just wait until those workers are from some impoverished African country instead of Mexico, which is a lot better off and we'll see a whole new level of deteriorating wages for "unskilled" labor


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

masterk said:


> :thumbup:I agree with both of you. You both said the same thing.:thumbup:


:whistling


----------



## Susan Betz (Feb 21, 2007)

orson said:


> Guys, I'm not disagreeing with you about the problems with illegal workers, but beware!! Our leaders talk about getting the illegals out and having "guest worker" programs. Just wait until those workers are from some impoverished African country instead of Mexico, which is a lot better off and we'll see a whole new level of deteriorating wages for "unskilled" labor


This is already happening in nursing. Yeah, the labor is skilled, but even depressed wages look good to someone who was only making dollars a day.


----------



## copusbuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

We went through the big crack down and raids in this small town I am living in here in Texas. It was nice to see, but it soon died down and went away. We have more illegals in the last 5 years than I could have imagined.

They are being jailed and realeased and continue to enter. They do not spend their money on local mechanics, contractors, garden centers, dumps or anywhere but Walmart and the local convenience stores....and of course pre-paid cellular.

What does a kid who suffers in school do to make a living today?

In Texas they don't even want to work for you unless you speak Spanish:sad:


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

It is getting ridiculous here as well. I went to wally world yesterday. I was in the store for 1 hour and noticed there were many mexicans speaking spanish only as I walked around.

I began counting. In 1 hour I counted 68 individual persons of spanish decent. Paying close attention, the only time i heard any of them speak English was when they were checking out.

Mind you this is South Carolina and we have always had many immigrant farm workers. However, this isn't the season for harvesting. This indicates to me that these people (I barely qualify them as people) are working somewhere else. Wonder where? Visit our local HD first thing in the morning and you will see.


----------



## xkv8r (Jan 1, 2008)

Lets not forget about the somalians and kenyans that are also getting a free ride.These people get preferential treatment. You have to remember , our nation was founded by immigrants ,who worked hard and reinvested in the nation. If their going to work in this country they need to pay taxes like everyone else, they use our roads,our gas , our hospitals(sometimes free of charge) ,and pay little to no taxes, the rest of the untaxed money goes to there countries (via western union). The President of mexico said himself that the biggest revenue maker for his country wasn't tourism or the illegal drug trade, IT WAS FREE MONEY GOING BACK ACROSS THE BORDER TO MEXICO. Buy AMERICAN even if it costs more, we need to take the power back.


----------



## jdbdesign (Mar 7, 2008)

HGTV isn't helping much, have you seen these programs , almost all the subs they use are mexi's...


----------



## sparky123 (Feb 13, 2008)

xkv8r said:


> Lets not forget about the somalians and kenyans that are also getting a free ride.These people get preferential treatment. You have to remember , our nation was founded by immigrants ,who worked hard and reinvested in the nation. If their going to work in this country they need to pay taxes like everyone else, they use our roads,our gas , our hospitals(sometimes free of charge) ,and pay little to no taxes, the rest of the untaxed money goes to there countries (via western union). The President of mexico said himself that the biggest revenue maker for his country wasn't tourism or the illegal drug trade, IT WAS FREE MONEY GOING BACK ACROSS THE BORDER TO MEXICO. Buy AMERICAN even if it costs more, we need to take the power back.


 
you can still find american made goods on the internet. they tend to be as cheap as, or cheaper than goods made over seas.
For clothing I suggest No Sweat, its a union shop that produces clothing.

The only ones making the money from over seas production are the CEOs


----------



## sparky123 (Feb 13, 2008)

We are in columbus Ohio, I just learned that we are a sanctuary city.GREAT!!!
Illegals are breaking into the electrical trade, I guess you can throw out that they only take the jobs that we dont want. Most of my friends are losing jobs to illegals, drywall, roofing, framing.
All of these were great paying jobs at one time, but I guess we can thank the government, with their laxed laws, for the crisis that we are all in.:clap:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

List of US "sanctuary cities" :

http://ojjpac.org/sanctuary.asp


----------



## Stevelsc8721 (Feb 21, 2008)

*Spanish Workers*

We are done when Hillary and obama team up its over. The government will be run by Rev Al and all his crew, all the women will be in the government will be black and pissed off you will never get in a word edgewise I Know I married one, and I quote her Don't get a sister pissed off you will loose, I can't agrue with her other wise she is a great women. The spanish workers will kill even the blacks in this country. It was a good run thank God I'm old the young peole of this country don't know whats commng


----------



## stuccosteve (Feb 26, 2008)

You know the security of your trade is endangered when the general contractors start cultivating illegals to work for them and provide the materials and equipment to execute the work. :furious:


----------



## RenaissanceR (May 16, 2006)

*Wally World, Etc.*

[ deleted ]


----------



## RenaissanceR (May 16, 2006)

*Cambridge, MA*

[ deleted ]


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

Welcome to my world for the last 15 years. Your just seeing the infancy... Good luck!!

I'm seriously going back to boat and jetski repair. Not many illegals into that, yet. Anf the market clientel, usually has deeper pockets.


----------



## Stickman (Mar 7, 2008)

I had one of my crews that i was foreman of, 4 guys, get stopped 3 seperete times and have there car taken each time for no lisc, no ins, no reg and they were illegal, but not one time did they grab these guys up for being illegal.:thumbdown And the owner of the company had no issues with hiring more of them, SAD!! needless to say i am no longer there.


----------



## c.c.co. (Nov 13, 2006)

I hate to say it but our political leaders options are limited cause they must pay back those who got them in office. Most politicians are looking to make their bank accounts larger and doing whats right for the people comes second. Here in Texas we have had the mexicans driving wages down for a while and even though I prefer my back hurt then my head hurt contrary to what my father told me about a carreer I have to manage. Construction management is not my first choice but with immigrant labor it's the way to make as much money as a good carpenter used to. I am convinced greed is the root of all evil from soccer mom all the way up to haliburton.


----------



## Snobird (Mar 23, 2008)

Here in the Chicago area the people are so fed up with immigrant/Illegal labor I am on the verge of putting on all me ads "Hablamos inglés" or translated to English "We Speak English". Well it might not be very PC but it might have an effect on people. It also won't be very hard to do seeing as we all so speak English here.


----------



## Brickie (Jun 15, 2006)

Snobird said:


> Here in the Chicago area the people are so fed up with immigrant/Illegal labor I am on the verge of putting on all me ads "Hablamos inglés" or translated to English "We Speak English". Well it might not be very PC but it might have an effect on people. It also won't be very hard to do seeing as we all so speak English here.


 
The Chicagoland area is also overrun by tons of illegal Eastern Europeans


----------



## Sportbilly (Oct 4, 2006)

How long would they be able to find jobs if there was a nice whistleblower policy that rewarded them with a green card if they told on their employers?

Slap those employers with fat fines, bingo, no more problem. We'd have to give out a couple thousand green cards, but then they'd be able to work for real rates instead of 'illegal-cheap' rates, and we give out thousands of cards a year anyway. There is a cozy relationship between those that hire, and those that are hired, no system that fails to break that down will solve the problem.


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

Check this out guys. I got this in an email from a previous customer who always talked about how she hated contractors who hired illegals and would never employ one. Now only a few more million customers feeling this way and we'd be all set. 



[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Subject:* Wind fall retirement tax[/FONT]

 Anyone who understands a fiat monetary system, our system, knows That most retirement funds lose real value and are not exactly what a person hopes for at the end of their work life. Some are, and those typically go to people in the public sector. We contribute greatly to those through a myriad of taxes.
Adding a tax to your retirement is simply another way of saying to the American people, you're so stupid that we're going to keep doing this until we drain every cent from you. That's what the Speaker of the House is saying. Read below...............

Nancy Pelosi wants a Windfall Tax on Retirement Income. This woman Is a nut case! You aren't going to believe this.

Madam speaker Nancy Pelosi wants to put a Windfall Tax on all stock market profits (including Retirement fund, 401Ks and Mutual Funds! Alas, it is true - all to help the 12 Million Illegal Immigrants and other unemployed Minorities!
 Boy, are we in trouble... This woman is frightening.
She quotes..." We need to work toward the goal of equalizing income in our country and at the same time limiting the amount the rich can invest."
When asked how these new tax dollars would be spent, she replied : "We need to raise the standard of living of our poor, unemployed and minorities. For example, we have an estimated 12 million illegal immigrants in our country who need our help along with millions of unemployed minorities. Stock market windfall profits taxes could go
a long ways to guarantee these people the standard of living they would like to have as 'Americans'."

Send it on to your friends. I just did!! This lady is out of her mind. I wonder if the keyword "illegal" means anythjing at all to her


----------



## Sportbilly (Oct 4, 2006)

WilsonRMDL said:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Subject:* Wind fall retirement tax[/FONT]


http://www.snopes.com/politics/soapbox/pelosi.asp

Google is your friend


----------



## tnt specialty (Apr 19, 2007)

Snobird......Our help wanted ads always say English spoken only.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

tnt specialty said:


> Snobird......Our help wanted ads always say English spoken only.



You are lucky your arse does not get sued for that statement. I am not supporting Illegals, just looking out for a fellow American.


----------



## tnt specialty (Apr 19, 2007)

Oh yeah....We get "hate-emails" from time-to-time...LOL:laughing:

99.9999999% of our customers speak English. The universal language of business is English.....One would have a very hard time to make a lawsuit stick!

Our ad also stipulates the canidates MUST be U.S. Legal to work.....:thumbup:

I suppose convicted child molesters, or known terrorists could sue you if you refused to hire them also....

Once again......They'd have a hard time convincing a judge/jury ........:thumbsup:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Update

Virginia immigration officers raided CMC concrete contractor today and arrested 34 illegal workers. They did not charge the owners yet. They interviewed alot of illegals and the consensus is they are all scared some are talking of going home. The news reports if they can't provide documentation they will be deported


----------



## cmec (Nov 3, 2007)

mdshunk said:


> List of US "sanctuary cities" :
> 
> http://ojjpac.org/sanctuary.asp


 
Imigrants legal and illegal go where opportunities are , notice how pennsylvania has no sanctuary cities


----------



## Cisko (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm a mexi my self and yes am 100% legal and I see both sides of the coin!
the illegal problem is only going to get worse and the ones making it worse in the construction industry are greedy low-balling contractors who drive up to hd or any gas station to pick up their cheap unskilled workers every morning!
it drives me nuts to see this happening when anyone picks up a illegal and says "I just need a small trench dug that's all" not only you see the crowd of illegals get bigger every day because the word got out that someone is willing to hire them now you have to deal with a sea of "********" rushing to your work truck whenever you pull up to hd or the gas station! not only it creates a problem gassing up and picking up material but now workers comp goes sky high because the ignorant f*** that hire them to dig a trench allowed the unskilled illegal to use a saw or any other sharp tool and now you have a 4 fingered illegal that was not a legit employee collecting a fat settlement from workers comp and that's just the tip of the iceberg only because instead of grabbing a shovel and earning a honest living some jackass picked up a ILLEGAL!


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

Cisko said:


> now you have to deal with a sea of "********" rushing to your work truck........................pickked up a ILLEGAL!



So, since you are from Mexico, you truely understand what the term "*******" refers to!!!!! I'm glad there are those that realise it is not a racial slur. It is a term our great president "IKE" coined for the illegal immigrant problem in 1953-54. Only childern of illegals call it a racial slur and our younger generation, has no clue where the term originated or what it really means. Ignorance has made it racial. It is not about the color of your skin.


----------



## Cisko (Mar 21, 2008)

am all for immigration aslong as its legal and as long as people who are moving into this country have the courtecy and the respect to assimilate into the culture and obey the law of the land.
anyone who refuses to learn the language and says that their civil rights are being violated should go back to their country and embrace the civil and economic liverties that they ran away from..... 
nuf said!


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Floordude said:


> It is a term our great president "IKE" coined for the illegal immigrant problem in 1953-54. Only childern of illegals call it a racial slur and our younger generation, has no clue where the term originated or what it really means. Ignorance has made it racial. It is not about the color of your skin. __________________
> ___________________________________
> 
> 
> **Education is the key to success. Learn more, earn more.**


"Although there is little to no record of this operation in Ike's official papers, one piece of historic evidence indicates how he felt. In 1951, Ike wrote a letter to Sen. William Fulbright (D) of Arkansas. The senator had just proposed that a special commission be created by Congress to examine unethical conduct by government officials who accepted gifts and favors in exchange for special treatment of private individuals.
General Eisenhower, who was gearing up for his run for the presidency, said "Amen" to Senator Fulbright's proposal. He then quoted a report in The New York Times, highlighting one paragraph that said: "The rise in illegal border-crossing by Mexican '********' to a current rate of more than 1,000,000 cases a year has been accompanied by a curious relaxation in ethical standards extending all the way from the farmer-exploiters of this contraband labor to the highest levels of the Federal Government."



-- How Eisenhower solved illegal border crossings from Mexico. By John Dillin, Published in The Christian Science Monitor (6 July 2006).

Ike initiated a federal program using the term, but he did not coin the term. The term was in use for many years prior to that. Ike was in office from '53-61


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

Here ya go...


*Operation ******** was a 1954 project of the United States Immigration and Naturalization Service (*INS*) to remove about 4 million supposedly illegal immigrants from the southwestern United States, with a focus on Mexican nationals.


History

Burgeoning numbers of illegal aliens prompted President Dwight D. Eisenhower to appoint his longtime friend, General Joseph Swing, as INS Commissioner. According to Attorney General Herbert Brownell Jr., Eisenhower had a sense of urgency about illegal immigration immediately upon taking office. In a letter to Sen. William Fulbright, Eisenhower quoted a report in The New York Times that said: "The rise in illegal border-crossing by Mexican '********' to a current rate of more than 1,000,000 cases a year has been accompanied by a curious relaxation in ethical standards extending all the way from the farmer-exploiters of this contraband labor to the highest levels of the Federal Government."[1]

Eisenhower became increasingly concerned that profits from illegal labor led to corruption. The operation was modeled after the deportation program that invited American citizens of Mexican ancestry to go back to Mexico during the Great Depression because of the bad economy north of the border. See Mexican Repatriation.

Operation

The operation began in California and Arizona and coordinated 1,075 Border Patrol agents along with state and local police agencies to mount an aggressive crackdown, going as far as police sweeps of Mexican-American neighborhoods and random stops and ID checks of "Mexican-looking" people in a region with many Native Americans and native Hispanics.[2] 750 agents targeted agricultural areas with a goal of 1000 apprehensions a day. By the end of July, over 50,000 aliens were caught in the two states. Around 488,000 people fled the country for fear of being apprehended. By September, 80,000 had been taken into custody in Texas, and the INS estimates that 500,000-700,000 people had left Texas voluntarily. To discourage re-entry, buses and trains took many people deep within Mexico before being set free. Tens of thousands more were put aboard two hired ships, the Emancipation and the Mercurio. The ships ferried them from Port Isabel, Texas, to Veracruz, Mexico, more than 500 miles (800 kilometers) south. some as far as 1,000 miles.

Result

Operation ******* deported more than 130,000 Mexican nationals in the space of almost a year, although local INS officials claimed that an additional 1 million to 1.2 million had fled to Mexico. The INS estimates rested on the claim that most illegal immigrants, fearing apprehension by the government, had voluntarily repatriated themselves before and during the initiative. Proponents of increased deportations point to a multiplying effect, where each individual deported resulted in roughly nine voluntarily returning to their home country.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

And if you look at the first cited reference at the end of your first paragraph, _"... farmer-exploiters of this contraband labor to the highest levels of the Federal Government.'[1]" _you will see it cites the Christian Science Monitor article that I have posted an excerpt from.

The term was used in the New York Times article that Ike referred to in his letter to Sen. Fulbright. That letter was written in 1951. Ike took office in 1953. That means the New York Times used that term well before Ike would have been able to as President.

The term was used as a title for the operation you mention, but nothing in your post supports your assertion that Ike actually coined the term "*******". In fact, if you read the other entries in wikipedia for that term, you'll see that the term was in popular use in the 1920s. A full 20 - 30 years before you report Ike as having coined it.

I'm sorry, but this post doesn't support your assertion that _"It is a term our great president "IKE" coined for the illegal immigrant problem in 1953-54." _Popularized, perhaps, but not coined.


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

It was a term already used quite regularly and had a true meaning.

It was used to label the action taken. "coined" To get the true meaning of the operation across to everyone, as back then, everyone knew what "*******" meant, and very few knew what illegal immigration was.


As in this referrence how "coined" is used with an existing word or phrase.

In the "Definitions" chapter of Jung's seminal work Psychological Types, under the definition of "collective" Jung references representations collectives, a term coined by Levy-Bruhl in his 1910 book How Natives Think. Jung says this is what he describes as the collective unconscious.


----------



## airborneSGT (Feb 19, 2007)

Good I hope they crack down more on illegal immigrants. Take a look at the policies of other NATO countries on immigration. Myself I don't mind getting my hands dirty to work. It was amazing how much business I lost to contractors with all illegal crews or even illegal contractors. 

You try to do the right thing and forget about making money has been my experience.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Floordude said:


> IJung says this is what he describes as the collective unconscious.


I would have called it, "Walter". Shorter and easier to spell.


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

OK, Your right! We will call it Walter.


----------



## clearwater507 (Nov 23, 2007)

sorry floordude....the exploytation is on the american people..have you read the police log in youre area???these people are a blight to our economy


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

The illegals here, are the police log!! 

The NAACP is ranting on about police using ICE agents in the jail and holding illegals for deportation. WTF???


----------

